# EW OPUS engine - What am I doing wrong?



## Batrawi (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi 

I just got my Hollywood Orchestra Hard drive. I have activated all libraries and linked the Library Directories to that drive (D:\Play Libraries) via the EW Installation Center. However I'm unable to load any of the instruments that I haven't owned/activated back when I only had the PLAY engine and I'm getting the below pop-up window instead. Even if I try to locate the resources using the "Search Directory" or "Select File" in that pop-up window, the engine seems to just hang (sometimes crashes) and I have to force close it!

Only the instruments that I owned/activated back when I had the PLAY engine are loading fine with OPUS with no issues... so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 15, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> what am I doing wrong?


posting to a forum

did you contact tech support? I hear they are pretty quick at EW.

just kidding, I don't know.

I am in a silly mood. ignore me.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 15, 2021)

sometimes it's quicker to ask those who might have faced a similar issue. but I'll reach out to them if I didn't get any responses within..... 5 minutes


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

Are the licenses attached and activated in iLok?


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 15, 2021)

yes I think so...






or do they all have to end with "Opus Edition"?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got my Hollywood Orchestra Hard drive. I have activated all libraries and linked the Library Directories to that drive (D:\Play Libraries) via the EW Installation Center. However I'm unable to load any of the instruments that I haven't owned/activated back when I only had the PLAY engine and I'm getting the below pop-up window instead. Even if I try to locate the resources using the "Search Directory" or "Select File" in that pop-up window, the engine seems to just hang (sometimes crashes) and I have to force close it!
> 
> Only the instruments that I owned/activated back when I had the PLAY engine are loading fine with OPUS with no issues... so what am I doing wrong?



It's not cool for journalists to comment publicly on products they're reviewing. And of course it's a formidable sampled orchestra.

But... based on my experience installing it, I'd suggest that you simply trash everything and start over (assuming you have a fast enough Internet connection). The second time will probably work perfectly.

It's almost certainly not an iLok issue, it's a matter of the installer getting confused about what it's putting or not putting where.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 15, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> (assuming you have a fast enough Internet connection)


That's exactly my issue. and that's why I have ordered the hard drive in the first place


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 15, 2021)

ok thanks guys I'm discussing with the support team now... i hope I haven't ordered that hard drive in vain


----------



## awaey (Jan 4, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got my Hollywood Orchestra Hard drive. I have activated all libraries and linked the Library Directories to that drive (D:\Play Libraries) via the EW Installation Center. However I'm unable to load any of the instruments that I haven't owned/activated back when I only had the PLAY engine and I'm getting the below pop-up window instead. Even if I try to locate the resources using the "Search Directory" or "Select File" in that pop-up window, the engine seems to just hang (sometimes crashes) and I have to force close it!
> 
> Only the instruments that I owned/activated back when I had the PLAY engine are loading fine with OPUS with no issues... so what am I doing wrong?


hi, i have the same problem and if you can please tell me how u fixed it, 
thank you .. ive been trying to fix since last night and it wont fix.


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 4, 2022)

@awaey @Henrik B. Jensen 

If you were lazy like me and didn't bother to download the "Product Support" from the installation center (thinking its not important) then you should, and it should fix the issue🙂


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> There's no such option in my IC, but I'm running version 1.4.3 and not 1.4.4, which is the newest. I can't download that one however; it says "Connection failed 403".


This is how my IC looked like when I had the issue, so you basically need to download the IC update and the Product Support. In regards to the connection failed error I'm not sure about that maybe you had an unstable connection when you tried to download these or something... I dunno, but I would contact ew support if this is not related to my local ISP.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 5, 2022)

Opus is _tight_ - I remember all the negativity about EW here before the release... and lo and behold, after the release, people seem content - I am for sure. EW delivered a really strong competitor in the 'one orchestra lib to rule them all' runnings. Solid work!

PS - The manual is very well written. I've come to appreciate a good manual.



https://media.soundsonline.com/manuals/EW-Opus-Software-Manual.pdf



Hasty Edit: I did buy in about 3 months after the release - there could have been a lot of bug fixes in that time IDK.


----------



## Sheliak (Jan 11, 2022)

I had this same problem for some libraries. I simply clicked on the icon in the upper right corner of the "Resource locator" window to download the supposedly missing files. Everything is now ok !


----------

